# Blue Tangs



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Aquatic Kingdom has nice baby blue tangs about 1in plus in size. Price not so nice about 40bucks each, maybe its due to our exchange rate now.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought one not long ago from bigshowfrags, $35. It has double its size in few weeks.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a big jumbo blue tang .It swim like a dolphine and sphashes water into the floor.Two severate blue tang does the same thing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sea u marine was selling for like $30 each


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought mine end last year, two from R2O and two from NAFB, was 20bucks each at that time. Two has grown to be adults size 4 to 5ins plus, but they killed the other two, they were fighting, I could not catch them. Maybe the two left is a pair, have no idea.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You are a brave soul to have 4 in a tank 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

